# Simple Hash Shaker



## booradley (Jul 3, 2007)

Take two 1-quart plastic cottage cheese containers (and 1 lid) and cut the top off one and put the lid on it. Cut a square fabric large enough to go between the two container and rubber band it on tight. The fabric should be fairly "loose." I used a small piece of sheer curtain. Nylon stocking work well too. 

Simply put the top inside the other container with the cloth secured between them. Throw in about 1/4" of dried leaves, put in the freezer for 10 minutes and shake violently!

When you remove the top, make sure the fabric is secure and doesn't come loose! Now look inside and you should see biege powder. Simply scrape it out and smoke! 

Repeat until the powder you get looks noticably different. Usually a brownish green and more grainular and less powdery.

I toss a couple of small pebbles in there to help knock off the tri-chromes.

Tried many other extraction processes and this is the simplest with the best results for me!


----------

